# Killington 10/29/11



## mondeo (Oct 29, 2011)

Psst, Dork: they've switched the forum orders back. Unless you were snow mountain biking.

I'll be up tomorrow, should be good. How were the lines?


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 30, 2011)

oops - wrong forum.  Lines were medium but then as the day wore on there were no lines.  Looks like today had longer lines


----------

